# Angeln macht glücklich!



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGELN MACHT GLÜCKLICH!​*
Angeln macht glücklich - Angler wissen das.

Und wen Angeln alles glücklich macht, was am Angeln glücklich macht, wieso Angeln gestärkt und nicht behindert werden sollte, all das wollen wir hier in diesem Sammelthread zusammen stellen - und wir freuen uns, wenn ihr auch Ideen dazu hättet.

In diesem Sinne wünschen, raten und gönnen wir euch von Herzen:

*Geht Angeln!
Werdet glücklich! ​*
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

zum ersten



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer kennt es nicht, sei es aus der Verwandschaft, aus dem Bekanntenkreis oder dem Verein:
> Wie glücklich Kinder sind, wenn man sie angeln lässt!
> 
> Wie Augen leuchten, Hände zittern, wie Spannung, Neugier und das Leben erwacht ...
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich​*
> Angeln ist immer toll und jeden Angler macht es glücklich, wenn er rauskommt zum Angeln.
> 
> Zu den Highlights neben dem Angeln an sich und für sich alleine gehört aber auch klar das Angeln gemeinsam mit anderen.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich​*
> Anglerinnen sind logischerweise beim Angeln genauso glücklich wie Angler - sonst würden sie ja nicht angeln. Die Freude über einen tollen Angeltag, über Erfolg wie Mißerfolg, das Glück, seine Leidenschaft ausleben zu können, das trifft auch zu hundert Prozent auf angelnde Frauen zu.
> 
> Aber auch nichtangelnde Frauen werden durch Angeln glücklich:
> Weil sie ihre angelnden Männer nach einem Angelausflug entspannt(er) zurück bekommen, während der Angelzeit Zeit für sich selber haben.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Ja... jetzt wo du es sagst... ja kommt hin! #h  #h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Oh ja, ich bin schon ganz zappelig. Gleich nach Feierabend auf Hecht :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja... jetzt wo du es sagst... ja kommt hin! #h  #h



Hör ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal von


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Kann man NIE oft genug betonen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

und weiter ;-) 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich​*
> Angeln ist immer toll und jeden Angler macht es glücklich, wenn er rauskommt zum Angeln.
> 
> Zu den Highlights neben dem Angeln an sich und für sich alleine gehört aber auch klar das Angeln gemeinsam mit anderen.
> ...


----------



## Lami395 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

*Willst Du glücklich sein für einen Tag - besaufe Dich

Willst Du glücklich sein für ein Jahr - heirate

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Leben lang - erlerne das Angeln


*weiß nicht mehr von wem , doch schlau war er...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Jawoll!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

weil im letzten Thema alles in Richtung Frauen ging - bitte sehr:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich​*
> Anglerinnen sind logischerweise beim Angeln genauso glücklich wie Angler - sonst würden sie ja nicht angeln. Die Freude über einen tollen Angeltag, über Erfolg wie Mißerfolg, das Glück, seine Leidenschaft ausleben zu können, das trifft auch zu hundert Prozent auf angelnde Frauen zu.
> 
> Aber auch nichtangelnde Frauen werden durch Angeln glücklich:
> Weil sie ihre angelnden Männer nach einem Angelausflug entspannt(er) zurück bekommen, während der Angelzeit Zeit für sich selber haben.


----------



## schomi (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Angeln macht glücklich , weil Mann/ Frau viel lernen kann über:

Erfolg
Misserfolg
Mut
Demut
Beharrlichkeit
Flexibilität
Lebenslust
Trauer
Alleinsein
Kammereadschaft
Freundschaft
Feindschaft (Kormoran-Tierschützer)
Menschen
Tiere
Umwelt
etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

DAS gefällt mir auch gut!!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Genau genommen ist "Glück" nur eine Hormonausschüttung des Körpers, wofür es einen Auslöser braucht und dies kann eben auch Angeln sein, mit den begleitenden Faktoren, wie z.B. Aufenthalt in der Natur, Bewegung, Sauerstoff, Fangerfolg u.s.w..
In anderen Lebenssituationen sind diese Hormonausschüttungen schon gemessen und festgestellt worden, wie bei stillenden Frauen, beim Orgasmus, durch Schokoladen Verzehr, Drogengebrauch.
Es wäre interessant dieses auch mal bezüglich des Angelns zu tun?
Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen, dass ich ein Glücksgefühl, zumindest wenn es ein länger anhaltendes ist, immer erst im nachhinein  realisiere?
In dem Moment wird es eigentlich nicht bewusst wahrgenommen, leider!
Angeln kann ein solches Gefühl definitiv auslösen, bei mir jedenfalls.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Angeln kann ein solches Gefühl definitiv auslösen, bei mir jedenfalls.


Bei vielen Leuten, nicht nur bei Dir! 

Sammeln, darstellen und verbreiten.....


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sammeln, darstellen und verbreiten.....



Nö, muss ich nicht, dass kannst du viel besser als ich!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht glücklich!*

Hast doch schon mitgeholfen - DANKE dafür!


----------

